# Electrician Recommendation for Salt Lake County Area?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Does anyone have a recommendation for an electrician in Salt Lake County?

The big storm the other day bent my power mast and broke it off the power meter to my home. 

The Power Company says that this damage is the homeowner's responsibility to repair and to get an electrician.

Unfortunately I dont know any electricians and would appreciate any recommendations.

Thanks!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would contact your insurance company. 

Depending on how tore up the meter box is you may need a new one $$$$$$

I know that when I was doing electrical work we never messed with trying to repair most of the meter boxes when the masthead was broken off of it.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I think there is a guy who posts somewhat regularly on here who is an electrician. I'm sure he can recommend someone.

Hint: he likes to post pictures and videos'.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Critter said:


> I would contact your insurance company.
> 
> Depending on how tore up the meter box is you may need a new one $$$$$$
> 
> I know that when I was doing electrical work we never messed with trying to repair most of the meter boxes when the masthead was broken off of it.


Yep. It needs to be replaced. The power company verified its toast and my insurance company just said to find whomever I want and they’ll take care of anything after the deductible. 

Just trying to find someone now


----------

